# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pilpleister, wat moet ik doen?

## daisz19

Ik heb iets zo stoms gedaan...

K heb terwijl k 1 week de pilpleister eraf moest..
is me vriend 2x klaar gekomen.
nou moet ik morgen de aftermorning halen,
moet k gewoon de pleister opplakken weer?
Ik neem aan van wel,want vandaag us de dag
dt die erweer op moet..
Hoop dt iemand dit weett..
x

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Daisz19,

Ten eerste verstandig van je dat je morgen de morning after pil gaat halen.
Ik heb zelf niet superveel verstand van de pleisterpil, maar ik denk dat je gewoon de pleister weer zou moeten opplakken, dit ivm de veiligheid voor eventuele volgende seks.

Mag ik trouwens zo brutaal zijn om te vragen waarom je precies voor de pleisterpil gekozen hebt, en niet voor de gewone pil? Bevat de gewone pil soms iets waar je niet tegen kunt? Of heeft dit een andere reden.

Ik zou dus adviseren om idd de pleister weer op te gaan plakken zoals je normaal ook doet, en nadat je ook nog de morning after pil geslikt hebt, is de kans op een zwangerschap iig minimaal.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Daisz19,

Inderdaad goed dat je voor de zekerheid een morning-after-pil ging halen  :Smile: 
Als ik het goed begrijp heb je onveilig sex gehad met je vriend in de stopweek? Als dat zo is dan is er niks aan de hand, want ook de pleisterpil beschermd gedurende de stopweek tegen zwangerschap!

*Anticonceptiepleister Evra
# Wat is het?*
De anticonceptiepleister Evra is een pleister die op de huid moet worden geplakt en daar 1 week moet blijven zitten.
De pleister bavat een zogenaamde combinatie van hormonen en wordt dus ook wel combinatiepreparaat genoemd.
De anticonceptiepleister Evra bevat een oestrogeen en een progestageen hormoon. Andere combinatiepreparaten zijn verkrijgbaar in de vorm van een pil (DE pil) en een vaginale ring.

*# Hoe werkt het?*
De hormonen in de pleister blokkeren de afgifte van de natuurlijke hormonen in de hersenen. Deze hormonen in de hersenen geven de eierstokken weer een seintje dat ze een rijpe eicel moeten produceren. De pleister zorgt dus dat deze hormonen niet meer gemaakt worden en daardoor komt er dus geen eitje meer vrij. Hierdoor kan er ook geen bevruchting plaatsvinden. 
Het progestageen hormoon is verantwoordelijk voor de blokkade van de eisprong. Het oestrogeen is toegevoegd om het baarmoederslijmvlies sterker te maken waardoor er geen tussenbloedingen tijdens het gebruik van de pleister ontstaan en er in de stopweek een onttrekkingsbloeding komt die lijkt op een menstruatie.
Omdat de eierstokken door de combinatiepreparaten in een rustfase worden gebracht, zijn deze preparaten naast het voorkómen van zwangerschap ook geschikt om verlost te worden van heftige en pijnlijke bloedingen. Bovendien is de kans op het op latere leeftijd krijgen van baarmoederslijmvlies- of eierstokkanker met ongeveer 50% verminderd. Bij de pleister is de hormoonafgifte constant verdeeld over 24 uur.

*# Hoe gebruikt u het?*
Als u begint met de pleister, dan bent u direct beschermt tegen zwangerschap als u de pleister plakt op de eerste of tweede dag van de menstruatie. Wordt pas later in de cyclus gestart dan is aanvullende anticonceptie gedurende de eerste periode van 3 weken noodzakelijk. Bij verandering van pil of bij een overstap naar pleister of ring kan aan het eind van de stopweek gewoon begonnen worden met de nieuwe pil, pleister of ring. Ook dan beschermt de methode direct tegen zwangerschap.
De anticonceptiepleister Evra® dient wekelijks te worden vervangen. De pleister kan overal op de huid worden geplakt maar niet op de borsten en op de binnenzijde van de bovenbenen. Het is belangrijk om de om de pleister te plakken op een schoon en droog stukje huid, het liefste voordat u in bad gaat of een douche neemt. De meeste douche- en badschuims bevatten crème-achtige stoffen, waardoor de pleister gemakkelijker loslaat. Als de pleister voor het nemen van een bad of douche wordt opgeplakt dan is het risico op loslaten uiterst klein. De pleister blijft ook goed zitten bij zwemmen en in de sauna.
Na drie weken is er een stopweek gepland. Meestal heeft men in de stopweek een bloeding, die minder is dan wanneer geen hormonen gebruikt worden. De stopweek is bedoeld om de gewone cyclus na te bootsen. De stopweek mag nooit langer duren dan 7 dagen. Medisch gezien is een stopweek niet nodig. Steeds meer vrouwen kiezen ervoor de stopweek over te slaan en direct door te gaan met de volgende pleister. Het overslaan van de stopweek heeft geen nadelige gevolgen voor de gezondheid en voor de latere vruchtbaarheid. Bovendien is het overslaan van de stopweek veiliger.
Het overslaan van de stopweek heeft wel tot gevolg dat er tussenbloedingen kunnen ontstaan. Het advies is om een stopweek in te lassen als de tussenbloedingen hinderlijk worden. Een korte stopweek van drie of vier dagen is dan voldoende om de bloeding door te laten zetten. Daarna kan gewoon weer doorgegaan worden met het plakken van een nieuwe pleister.

*# Hoe betrouwbaar is het?*
Wanneer de pleister precies volgens de gebruiksaanwijzing wordt gebruikt dan is de kans om zwanger te worden minder dan een half procent per jaar.
In de praktijk blijkt de kans om zwanger te worden groter. Veelvoorkomende reden is het vergeten om op tijd weer te beginnen met de pleister na de stopweek.

*# Zijn er bijwerkingen?*
Als voor het eerst met een pleister wordt begonnen dan heeft het lichaam tijd nodig om zich aan te passen aan de hormonen. De borsten zijn dan vaak wat gevoeliger, er wordt soms wat vocht vastgehouden en er kan een misselijk gevoel ontstaan. Deze verschijnselen zijn na een maand of drie verdwenen. Bij langer gebruik kunnen onregelmatige bloedingen tijdens het gebruik ontstaan of de bloedingen kunnen geheel verdwijnen. Soms ontstaan depressieve gevoelens, kan de zin om te vrijen minder worden, het gewicht iets toenemen, pijn ontstaan bij de geslachtsgemeenschap of sprake zijn van meer afscheiding.
Vergeleken met vrouwen, die geen hormonen gebruiken, is bij gebruik de pleister de kans op trombose en/of embolie iets verhoogd vooral tijdens de eerste twee jaar van het gebruik. De kans is ook verhoogd na overstap naar een andere middel. Er is een iets verhoogde kans op hart- en vaatziekten vooral in combinatie met het roken van sigaretten. Ook is er een licht verhoogde kans op lichte stoornissen in de suikerstofwisseling, een lichte verhoging van de bloeddruk, goedaardige aandoeningen van de lever en mogelijk een iets verhoogde kans op het ontstaan van borstkanker. Vergeleken met zwangerschap zijn de risico?s op deze bijwerkingen echter aanzienlijk minder.

*# Wanneer naar de huisarts?*
Voor de anticonceptiepleister hebt u een recept nodig. Dat betekent dat een bezoek aan de huisarts nodig is als voor het eerst begonnen wordt met een pleister. Als de pleister goed bevalt dan kan dit door de apotheker zonder verdere tussenkomst van de arts steeds herhaald worden.
Herhalingsaanvragen kunnen ook behandeld worden door online apotheken. Bij verandering van het anticonceptiemiddel is een nieuw recept en dus ook een nieuw bezoek aan de huisarts noodzakelijk.
*Een bezoek aan de huisarts is ook nodig bij:*
# onregelmatige bloedingen tijdens het gebruik van de pleister met uitzondering van tussenbloedingen die ontstaan in de eerste 3 maanden van gebruik
# het wegblijven van een bloeding in de stopweek, om uit te sluiten dat u zwanger bent 
# onverklaarbare (spier)pijn in een van de kuiten, evt. in combinatie met roodheid om uit te sluiten dat u trombose hebt
# onverklaarbare pijn op de borst ter uitsluiting van hartaandoeningen of embolie
# een knobbeltje in de borst
# verhoogde afscheiding uit de schede
# toenemende pijnklachten bij het vrijen
# afname van de zin in vrijen
# sterke gewichtstoename
# verergering van hoofdpijnklachten
# het ontstaan van of verergering van depressieve gevoelens
# het ontstaan of vergeren van acne (puistjes)

*# Is het voor u geschikt?*
Voor de meeste vrouwen is de pleister een geschikte vorm van anticonceptie.

*De anticonceptiepleister mag niet voorgeschreven worden aan vrouwen, die*
# zwanger zijn
# last hebben van onregelmatig bloedverlies, waarvan de oorzaak (nog) niet duidelijk is
# een ernstig verhoogde bloeddruk hebben
# een ernstig verhoogd cholesterolgehalte hebben
# een leveraandoening hebben
# een stollingsafwijking hebben
# diabetes (suikerziekte) hebben in combinatie met ernstig vaatlijden, zoals hoge bloeddruk
# trombose of een embolie hebben (gehad)
# borstkanker hebben (gehad)
# leverkanker hebben (gehad)
# ooit een hartaanval hebben doorgemaakt
# ooit een hersenbloeding of een TIA hebben doorgemaakt
# ouder zijn dan 35 jaar en roken
# medicamenten gebruiken die de werkzaamheid verminderen zoals bijv. een aantal medicamenten bij de behandeling van epilepsie
# overgevoelig zijn voor een of meerdere bestanddelen van het gekozen preparaat
Pleister en ring hebben de voorkeur bij vrouwen met een onregelmatig bestaan zoals stewardessen, piloten en vrouwen, die een beroep hebben met wisselende diensten zoals in de verpleging of verzorging. Ook bij vrouwen met chronische maagdarmaandoeningen zoals bijvoorbeeld bij de ziekte van Crohn gaat de voorkeur uit naar een pleister of ring. De pleister is niet geschikt voor vrouwen met een gewicht van meer dan 80 kg.

*# Algemene adviezen en voorzorgsmaatregelen*
Het pleister beschermt alleen tegen zwangerschap, niet tegen seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (geslachtsziektes).
Om beschermd te zijn tegen seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen is het gebruik van een condoom of vrouwencondoom noodzakelijk. Meer hierover is te lezen in de folder barrièremiddelen. Alleen in een stabiele seksuele relatie is extra bescherming niet nodig. Geadviseerd wordt om bij een nieuwe relatie extra bescherming te gebruiken en na 3 maanden beide partners te testen op de meest voorkomende seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen als chlamydia en HIV.
Testen kan via de huisarts, maar ook indien gewenst anoniem via een instelling van de GGD. Adressen van alle GGD?s in Nederland zijn te vinden op www.ggd.nl 

# In samenwerking met
Dr. R.J.C.M Beerthuizen (auteur)
Drs. S. Verlinden (consulent)
(Bron; zorgingalgenwaard.nl)

Heb je de pleister opgeplakt en ben je daarna ongesteld geworden?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

